# Lucy Van Pelt's Witch Latex Mask



## Great Pumpkin

Hey guys I got done with 1 of nmy Halloween projects! The Witch Mask from Lucys costume. I will be making the rest of the Peanuts gang heads as well. Here are a few pics and thanks for looking!


----------



## graveyardmaster

looks great! well done great pumpkin!


----------



## Rahnefan

Very nice indeed.


----------



## jdubbya

Looks fantastic!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is spot on!


----------



## Zurgh

Classic Peanuts, that's very cool!


----------



## hedg12

Awesome!


----------



## MommaMoose

To cool!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

looks great!


----------



## Spooky1

Looks good. Are you going to use these for props or masks for people?


----------



## Lunatic

Love the mask and love Peanuts. Nice job!


----------



## kprimm

great job, love Halloween with the peanuts.


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Spooky1 said:


> Looks good. Are you going to use these for props or masks for people?


Thanks for the compliment! Actually i will be doing both!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Thanks everyone for the Awesome compliments! Love the Peanuts and it would not be Halloween without it!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Absolutely love it..now that's Halloween.


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Thanks. I almost have linus complete!


----------



## denisemb1970

Great Pumpkin said:


> Thanks everyone for the Awesome compliments! Love the Peanuts and it would not be Halloween without it!


What is it made of? Plaster?


----------



## corey872

Welcome to the forum. Don't be too upset if there is no immediate reply. This thread is over 10 years old and the OP hasn't been on for almost 2-1/2 years.

I think the big key:


Spooky1 said:


> Looks good. Are you going to use these for props or masks for people?


If these are going to be just props, then they could likely be plaster, clay or similar easy to sculpt material. But if these are going to be for people to wear, you'd probably need something more durable / less fragile which might be something like silicone, blow-molded plastic, possibly paper mache if you were careful.


----------

